
PayPal Demands That Seafile Monitors Customer Traffic - GordonS
https://seafile.de/en/important-infos-about-app-seafile-de-and-licensing-purchases-through-our-web-shops/
======
GordonS
"From tomorrow, Sunday June 19th 2016 we are no longer allowed to accept
payments via PayPal. PayPal has demanded that we monitor data traffic as well
as all our customers’ files for illegal content. They have also asked us to
provide them with detailed statistics about the files types of our customers
sync and share on [https://app.seafile.de](https://app.seafile.de)

Since complying with this demand would violate German / European data
protection laws (and also be morally wrong in our opinion) we have declined to
comply with this demand."

Interesting that they believe EU laws mean they couldn't legally comply with
this demand even if they wanted to - is that right?

